# what graphics cards are u guys using



## 荷兰大母猪 (Nov 8, 2014)

I am using gtx 780 ti kingpin classified sli. how about u guys?


----------



## Dbiggs9 (Nov 8, 2014)

Geforce 970 660ti 560ti


----------



## ZenZimZaliben (Nov 8, 2014)

You could just go into member profiles and browse everyone's systems specs, which you should fill out in your profile.


----------



## erocker (Nov 8, 2014)

7660D  APU

My computer just died last night. Motherboard doesn't want to live anymore. So, I have a 4790K, MSI Z97 Gaming 7 and a GTX 970 on the way.


----------



## 荷兰大母猪 (Nov 8, 2014)

Dbiggs9 said:


> Geforce 970 660ti 560ti


wow



ZenZimZaliben said:


> You could just go into member profiles and browse everyone's systems specs, which you should fill out in your profile.


I am the new here, thank u for ur tip


----------



## Kursah (Nov 8, 2014)

erocker said:


> 7660D  APU
> 
> My computer just died last night. Motherboard doesn't want to live anymore. So, I have a 4790K, MSI Z97 Gaming 7 and a GTX 970 on the way.



Damn man! Sorry to hear it. I bet you'll love your new build though! I picked up my 4790k used for a sweet price, it's running fast and cool, I have it slightly undervolted too. Jealous on the 970 too! 

What were you running?

How does the APU handle Elite and SC? 

I'm running a GTX770 2GB in my main gaming rig, GTX570 1.5GB in her/kids' gaming rig, AMD 8850M 2GB in my laptop and a 7640G APU in her laptop.

+1 to filling out system specs.


----------



## 荷兰大母猪 (Nov 8, 2014)

erocker said:


> 7660D  APU
> 
> My computer just died last night. Motherboard doesn't want to live anymore. So, I have a 4790K, MSI Z97 Gaming 7 and a GTX 970 on the way.


What 970 did u bought?


----------



## eidairaman1 (Nov 8, 2014)

Celeron laptop igpu -_-


----------



## 64K (Nov 8, 2014)

I'm using a MSI GTX 970 Gaming until Maxwell Flagship.

What clocks have you reached and what cooling are you using 荷兰大母猪


----------



## Devon68 (Nov 8, 2014)

Well I'm running my MSI HD 7850 in my current rig and I also have a HD 3450 AGP in my older rig that I'm thinking of replacing with a 7900GS, but I still haven't decided if it's worth spending money on a old system.


----------



## Frag_Maniac (Nov 8, 2014)

I'm running a single Sapphire 7970 OC on stock OC clock. It's low ASIC (61.5%), and doesn't OC worth a damn on the stock cooler.

Only paid $330 for it two years ago though, and got a sweet 3 game bundle, selecting titles that were very popular that year (Sleeping Dogs, Far Cry 3, and Hitman Absolution). 

So I really didn't pay more than the equivalent of about $250. It's held it's own fine and I plan on keeping it until I can get a high end Pascal card sometime in 2016.


----------



## Dbiggs9 (Nov 8, 2014)

I am waiting for a GM110 chip


64K said:


> I'm using a MSI GTX 970 Gaming until Maxwell Flagship.
> 
> What clocks have you reached and what cooling are you using 荷兰大母猪


----------



## manofthem (Nov 8, 2014)

As per system specs, HD 7770, R9 270x, and a pair of R9 290s.



erocker said:


> 7660D  APU
> 
> My computer just died last night. Motherboard doesn't want to live anymore. So, I have a 4790K, MSI Z97 Gaming 7 and a GTX 970 on the way.



Nothing says upgrade time like a broken rig


----------



## GhostRyder (Nov 8, 2014)

3 PowerColor R9 290X cards and a 550ti physx off and on.  All but the 550ti are under liquid.


----------



## P4-630 (Nov 8, 2014)

Asus G750JX laptop with GTX770M


----------



## eidairaman1 (Nov 8, 2014)

Devon68 said:


> Well I'm running my MSI HD 7850 in my current rig and I also have a HD 3450 AGP in my older rig that I'm thinking of replacing with a 7900GS, but I still haven't decided if it's worth spending money on a old system.



4670


----------



## Jetster (Nov 8, 2014)

EVGA GTX780 SC with ACX


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Nov 8, 2014)

erocker said:


> 7660D  APU
> 
> My computer just died last night. Motherboard doesn't want to live anymore. So, I have a 4790K, MSI Z97 Gaming 7 and a GTX 970 on the way.



Good lord!

Did you get the MSI Gaming GTX970, match that board?


----------



## GreiverBlade (Nov 8, 2014)

R9 290 (decided to keep her and not go 970/980)
R7 240 for my retro workstation until i can find 2*9800GT or a 2nd 8800 Ultra
and 8800 Ultra (yup i know ... oldie ... but still goodie, it's a Asus R.O.G model i keep for my E8400 build)
and a spare Powercolor Go!Green HD5450 just in case

edit: i forgot that i have a XperVision Radeon X1950GT super AGP for my Athlon XP retrobuild 



erocker said:


> 7660D  APU
> 
> My computer just died last night. Motherboard doesn't want to live anymore. So, I have a 4790K, MSI Z97 Gaming 7 and a GTX 970 on the way.



argh


----------



## DayKnight (Nov 8, 2014)

As most are chipping in...

EVGA GTX 660 FTW Signature 2.


----------



## Jstn7477 (Nov 8, 2014)

Zotac GeForce GTX 980 AMP! Extreme Edition, Gigabyte R9 290 Windforce, Gigabyte R9 280X Windforce, MSI HD 7970 reference, Gigabyte HD 7950 Windforce, XFX HD 7950 with Accelero Xtreme 7970 cooler.


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Nov 8, 2014)

680 2gb
7770 1gb
560m 3gb


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Nov 8, 2014)

Reference GTX780 3GB. Running modded BIOS to let me take voltage to 1.3v with EK Waterblock.


----------



## erocker (Nov 8, 2014)

荷兰大母猪 said:


> What 970 did u bought?


This: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814487076&cm_re=GTX_970-_-14-487-076-_-Product

@Kursah, Lol, it doesn't run SC or Elite. New parts get here on Wed.

...actually, I'm going to try Elite, I managed to cram my 7970 in my mini ITX chassis


MxPhenom 216 said:


> Good lord!
> 
> Did you get the MSI Gaming GTX970, match that board?


Actually, I just got a notice saying the item I ordered was sold out. I'm going to hold off on the GPU until I get the other parts up and running... and I'm a bit too lazy to dismantle my water cooling right now, so my GPU block for the 7970 is just hangin' there for now. 

I also can't believe the performance hit I'm taking from using this 5800K with the 7970, it's terribad.


----------



## natr0n (Nov 8, 2014)

MSI 7870 hawk 2gb

It oc's pretty well 1100/1200 stock ,1200/1400 oc with no volts added.

I havent found max clocks yet, just got from rma. It suits me well for now.


----------



## Kursah (Nov 8, 2014)

@erocker

I bet it will. If my Intel 4200u's 4400 GPU can handle Elite Dangerous @ 1600x900 on Low settings, that APU can handle the game easy and maybe at medium settings. I was actually surprised by the results and how good the game looked on low! I did this to answer a question on the Elite forums. Keep us posted on your results and please post them in the TPU space sim thread and/or Elite thread!



I am using the Intel 4600 GPU on my home-grade file-server I am creating. It is integrated into an i7-4770k that will be undervolted.


----------



## patrico (Nov 8, 2014)

My trusty ol sapphire 6950 2gb ,  need to upgrade soonbut she's still going strong


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Nov 9, 2014)

erocker said:


> This: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814487076&cm_re=GTX_970-_-14-487-076-_-Product
> 
> @Kursah, Lol, it doesn't run SC or Elite. New parts get here on Wed.
> 
> ...



Probably a good thing. You should get the MSI Gaming one once you do (The EVGAs new ACX 2.0 has been getting very good reviews. Noise issues, etc.). When you combine a Gaming Series board with a Gaming series GPU there are benefits. Kind of like how if you have an ROG board, you SHOULD pair it with a matrix ROG GPU. Im not 100% sure on how it effects them when paired, but Dave mentioned it to me when z87/z97 came out.


----------



## 荷兰大母猪 (Nov 9, 2014)

64K said:


> I'm using a MSI GTX 970 Gaming until Maxwell Flagship.
> 
> What clocks have you reached and what cooling are you using 荷兰大母猪


I hit 1300mhz with 1.2v, and my cooling is just acx.


----------



## erocker (Nov 9, 2014)

MxPhenom 216 said:


> Probably a good thing. You should get the MSI Gaming one once you do (The EVGAs new ACX 2.0 has been getting very good reviews. Noise issues, etc.). When you combine a Gaming Series board with a Gaming series GPU there are benefits. Kind of like how if you have an ROG board, you SHOULD pair it with a matrix ROG GPU. Im not 100% sure on how it effects them when paired, but Dave mentioned it to me when z87/z97 came out.


I think I'm going to hold off for a beefier card whenever those will come out.


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Nov 9, 2014)

290x, 2x 7970's, 2x 7850's, 2x 7770's, 2x 6850's. And a few more laying around.


----------



## RealNeil (Nov 9, 2014)

System #1:  Two Crossfire R9-280X OC 3GB (ASUS & HIS)

System #2: Two SLI GTX-570s (ASUS & PNY)

System #3: One Sapphire R9-280X Toxic

I have three Diamond Radeon HD6970s ready for Crossfire installation into system #2

I have a 4GB EVGA GTX-760 ACX on the shelf for now.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Nov 9, 2014)

7970 Reference Card that is OCed to Ghz clocks on stock voltage.


----------



## INSTG8R (Nov 9, 2014)

Same Sapphire 7970 OC as Frag Maniac. Perfectly happy with it for now it plays all the games I want at the qualities I want. Curious as to what AMD is going to bring to the table. For the first time in my PC owning life since my NV Ti 4200 128M I am actually swayed back towards Green with the release of the 970. Good thing I have no money for such things


----------



## Easy Rhino (Nov 9, 2014)

still rocking that gtx 570 because nobody is making graphically intensive video games that ALSO include a good story.


----------



## Frag_Maniac (Nov 9, 2014)

INSTG8R said:


> Same Sapphire 7970 OC as Frag Maniac. Perfectly happy with it for now it plays all the games I want at the qualities I want. Curious as to what AMD is going to bring to the table. For the first time in my PC owning life since my NV Ti 4200 128M I am actually swayed back towards Green with the release of the 970. Good thing I have no money for such things



LOL, I started gaming with the Ti 4200. My very first card, and great bang for buck. You stalking me bro?


----------



## INSTG8R (Nov 9, 2014)

Frag Maniac said:


> LOL, I started gaming with the Ti 4200. My very first card, and great bang for buck. You stalking me bro?



Seems like...


----------



## DayKnight (Nov 9, 2014)

Easy Rhino said:


> still rocking that gtx 570 because nobody is making graphically intensive video games that ALSO include a good story.



Spot on bro. Plus, we can always turn a setting or two down and its not like you are rocking a 520.


----------



## Dbiggs9 (Nov 9, 2014)

I buy a green team from every series


----------



## Kursah (Nov 9, 2014)

Easy Rhino said:


> still rocking that gtx 570 because nobody is making graphically intensive video games that ALSO include a good story.



Honestly, the used EVGA GTX 570 I purchased for $70 shipped back in summer for the gf/kids' rig has been better than expected with performance. Every single game we've tried, mine and the kids' all play flawlessly at 1920x1080 cranked up to the hilt.

An amazing card, just a little power hungry is all.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Nov 9, 2014)

If you can make the axp run at  200x12.5 with nominal timings for 3200 ddr do it, should be good enough to drive a x1950gt at that rate. Let me know how it goes and wether if you can force the nf2 agp gart into w7. Dfi nf2 ultra-b/infinity and Abit NF7-S were it, Unless if you could get a GA-7NNXP (rev. 1.0)
Or a KT880 motherboard




GreiverBlade said:


> R9 290 (decided to keep her and not go 970/980)
> R7 240 for my retro workstation until i can find 2*9800GT or a 2nd 8800 Ultra
> and 8800 Ultra (yup i know ... oldie ... but still goodie, it's a Asus R.O.G model i keep for my E8400 build)
> and a spare Powercolor Go!Green HD5450 just in case
> ...


----------



## Devon68 (Nov 9, 2014)

> 4670


Yeah I've been looking at that card as well but it's a lot harder to find.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Nov 9, 2014)

Devon68 said:


> Yeah I've been looking at that card as well but it's a lot harder to find.



3850 then lolz


----------



## bubbleawsome (Nov 9, 2014)

Usually running a 7970 but recent circumstances have me on a 4600 iGPU. Drivers are meh at best and don't clock up in some games. Horrid fps when I could be getting more than 60. :/


----------



## eidairaman1 (Nov 9, 2014)

Try radeon pro might help


----------



## Lionheart (Nov 9, 2014)

GTX 970


----------



## HammerON (Nov 9, 2014)

2 MSI GTX 780's under water.


----------



## micropage7 (Nov 9, 2014)

me, Nvidia
i have 2 AMD cards but now im running Nvidia 460, kinda old but since i dont gaming much thats ok


----------



## bhaalkc (Nov 9, 2014)

Asus gtx 670 oc. The old msi gtx 570 is sitting in the box.


----------



## Crap Daddy (Nov 9, 2014)

Kursah said:


> Honestly, the used EVGA GTX 570 I purchased for $70 shipped back in summer for the gf/kids' rig has been better than expected with performance. Every single game we've tried, mine and the kids' all play flawlessly at 1920x1080 cranked up to the hilt.
> 
> An amazing card, just a little power hungry is all.



Glad to hear I'm not the only one with a GTX570. Still serves us well, though not much gaming is going around lately in the house.


----------



## R00kie (Nov 9, 2014)

5450 pci, 5770, R9 290


----------



## Aquinus (Nov 9, 2014)

I'm still using my handy 6870s. One of the fans on my TwinFrozr2 seized up so I had to pull it while I work with MSI for replacement fans but in all seriousness, I don't notice not having the second card very much since I haven't really played much beyond Diablo 3 as I don't really game as much as I used to.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Nov 9, 2014)

GTX 970SLi


----------



## Kaynar (Nov 9, 2014)

I got a Gainward Titan for free so I am quite happy  but it can't overclock more than 100mhz on clock and 25mhz on vram without hanging in games, even under a custom water loop. Good that it has Gsync (and I got a ROG swift monitor) cause my previous 7970 was faster under water.


----------



## revin (Nov 9, 2014)

Still got the sweet XFX 5870 XXX Edition


----------



## XSI (Nov 9, 2014)

main pc 8800GT  msi zilent what a good card 
And atm 1250x wirh 3600+ laptop...damn thing cant play even 720p...480-578p like max


----------



## GreiverBlade (Nov 9, 2014)

XSI said:


> main pc 8800GT  msi zilent what a good card
> And atm 1250x wirh 3600+ laptop...damn thing cant play even 720p...480-578p like max


C2D E8400 +8800 (GT/GTX/Ultra) = win win


----------



## HossHuge (Nov 9, 2014)

I'm running 2 660 GTX's.  

I've just returned to Canada (Last Feb) after living in Taiwan for the last 10 years.  In Taiwan, there are computer shops everywhere so I would get a new card about every 1.5 years.  I figure this move has cost me between (40k & 50K CDN$).  So I'll be using these for awhile.  I have about 12 games saved up that I know they can handle.  After that, well see!!


----------



## RealNeil (Nov 9, 2014)

Easy Rhino said:


> still rocking that gtx 570 because nobody is making graphically intensive video games that ALSO include a good story.





DayKnight said:


> Spot on bro. Plus, we can always turn a setting or two down and its not like you are rocking a 520.





Kursah said:


> Honestly, the used EVGA GTX 570 I purchased for $70 shipped back in summer for the gf/kids' rig has been better than expected with performance. Every single game we've tried, mine and the kids' all play flawlessly at 1920x1080 cranked up to the hilt.
> 
> An amazing card, just a little power hungry is all.



I used my two GTX-570s alone for a few years in two separate systems. I had good performance results with them.
Now that they're in SLI together, they keep up real well. The PNY XLR8 card is clocked a little higher than the ASUS card is, so I OCd the ASUS to the XLR8s speeds so they would match up.

I'm sure getting my money's worth with them,..........


----------



## vega22 (Nov 9, 2014)

msi 290x gamer cooled by antec 920/nzxt g10.


----------



## Agiels (Nov 9, 2014)

XFX HD7850 hehe, i will like to upgrade to a GTX 670/680 but here in cuba are verrrrryyyyyy spensives !! like 350$ used !!


----------



## FireFox (Nov 9, 2014)

2 x Evga Geforce GTX 770 4GB Superclocked  (Sli)


----------



## JunkBear (Nov 9, 2014)

Nvidia GeForce 8600GT 512megs


----------



## Fluffmeister (Nov 9, 2014)

MSI GTX 970 Gaming 4G


----------



## HossHuge (Nov 9, 2014)

JunkBear said:


> Nvidia GeForce 8600GT 512megs




Is your card using the same stock cooling?


----------



## JunkBear (Nov 9, 2014)

HossHuge said:


> Is your card using the same stock cooling?


 

This is the card. http://www.asus.com/Graphics_Cards/EN8600GTHTDP512M/

Surprisingly it's a DDR3 card
Full support for *Microsoft DirectX10 and Shader Model 4.0 *enables stunning and complex special effects
OpenGL®2.0 support
*NVIDIA Quantum Technology*
Advanced Shader Processors architected for physics computation


Why asking?


----------



## Frick (Nov 9, 2014)

Geforce GT530 2GB.







Dat overclock!


----------



## HossHuge (Nov 9, 2014)

JunkBear said:


> This is the card. http://www.asus.com/Graphics_Cards/EN8600GTHTDP512M/
> 
> Why asking?



Cause it's a 7ish year old card and I figured it would have died by now.


----------



## JunkBear (Nov 9, 2014)

HossHuge said:


> Cause it's a 7ish year old card and I figured it would have died by now.


 
PCI card of more than 20 yo still works so why a 7 yo card could?


----------



## HossHuge (Nov 9, 2014)

JunkBear said:


> PCI card of more than 20 yo still works so why a 7 yo card could?


NO reason sorry for asking.


----------



## INSTG8R (Nov 9, 2014)

Mr.Scott said:


> Why? If you're not benchmarking at sub ambient temps, then you wasted your money...or just wanted the e-peen.


Yet in the Sapphire Vapor-X 290X  8GB news posting he says he has 2 280X Toxic....


----------



## Kursah (Nov 9, 2014)

JunkBear said:


> PCI card of more than 20 yo still works so why a 7 yo card could?



Because consumer products are no longer designed to last, or are built using thinner, weaker, cheaper components that have a tendency to fail over a shorter period of time than in decades prior. There's a fair amount of reality in the saying "They sure don't make 'em like they used to."...not just from a technological standpoint, but from a quality and durability standpoint.

I still have an ATI X1950 series PCI-e, an NV 5200 AGP and a 3Dfx Voodoo Banshee PCI that all work. They are used for diagnostics anymore. I almost forgot I had those until I read your comments. I just tested the Banshee, and she still works! That was the only 3Dfx card I got new...and that totally changed gaming for me... no more software rendering for this guy from then on! 



Edit: @Mr.Scott is that really necessary? At least donate what you're running and be a part of the conversation if you're going to call the OP out for showing off their hardware...hell if I could afford those cards I'd have pictures and a damn display lol! But in all seriousness...why crap on this thread now? You're about 2 1/2 pages late to the game and the rest of us are donating to this thread and keeping it positive. Might not hurt to try and do the same or ignore it and scroll on by.


----------



## Kursah (Nov 9, 2014)

Mr.Scott said:


> snip



What are you running? Don't care what you have to say beyond that in this thread. Seems like a pretty simple question to answer while you're asking your own eh? That and a user above has questions on modern hardware reliability versus stuff built 20 years ago, is always a great topic that can bring up all sorts of things with graphics cards alone in history. It's fun to still have graphics hardware from the 90's and the last decade that works!  

Not sure what you meant by lying...nor do I care. But if you're willing to call someone out, then be willing to donate to what they were asking in the first place...doesn't seem too hard does it? That's what this place is about...otherwise a thread like this wouldn't be on page 3. At least the OP provided their information to answer the question they were asking of others...seems fair to me, simple too.

The fact my 3dfx Voodoo Banshee still works is great, and the old Pentium 4 rig I have just got a dual core update from a tear down donor...Might have to see if I can load up some Homeworld and see how it plays at 800x600. I also have an 8800GTS 512, but haven't had time to verify if it's working or not...was a freebie from a part-out I did. Would be a nice spare card for diag.



> Why? If you're not benchmarking at sub ambient temps, then you wasted your money...or just wanted the e-peen.



I apologize if I come across as moderating without authority rather than a peer saying "hey, dumbass knock it off! At least drink that beer if you're going to open it!". If I feel moderation is needed, I report it, have no worries there. This is a great forum for minimal thread crapping and trolling, thanks to the great members and staff here.


----------



## marmiteonpizza (Nov 9, 2014)

GeForce GTX 760 - can run almost all games on ultra with 40+ fps, although will be getting another identical card to use for SLI


----------



## HammerON (Nov 10, 2014)

Okay - stay on topic. It is really a very easy question posed by the OP and shouldn't require much thought.


----------



## Darcy (Nov 11, 2014)

NVIDIA GeForce GTX 860M＋Intel GMA HD,i am satisfied with that.


Sony Xperia E3 Hülle


----------



## freeleacher (Nov 11, 2014)

http://www.techpowerup.com/gallery/4036.html

my buget 2x 290 amd cards and in the top 1% still after 5 mths


----------



## warup89 (Nov 11, 2014)

I recently went from a Nvidia GTX 780 [first green card ever] back to x3 7970's...seems like a weird trade for most...but I love it.


----------



## Recca29 (Nov 11, 2014)

270X in my main Rig and HD 8400 (Athlon 5350) on my HTPC.


----------



## Leothelesser (Nov 11, 2014)

Myst 7870xt main
5770 duel core


----------



## TrainingDummy (Nov 11, 2014)

Currently using a GTX 650Ti Boost, and have a GTX 970 coming in the mail.


----------



## BarbaricSoul (Nov 11, 2014)

<---- check system specs to see what I'm running


----------



## Animalpak (Nov 11, 2014)

Im using the Evga GTX 780 Ti SC with Heatkiller nickel plated " hole edition " full cover GPU waterblock and backplate also from Heatkiller germany


----------



## SKBARON (Nov 11, 2014)

PNY 560 Ti Oc, it suits my needs, will not be upgrading any time soon


----------



## Jborg (Nov 13, 2014)

EVGA 550 ti (I think its EVGA) sitting around somewhere, also an EVGA 650 ti in my other computer.

Current:  Gigabyte GTX 970 G1 Gaming Windforce edition @ Core clock  1328Mhz, Memory Clock @ 1840Mhz, Boost @ 1479Mhz. Really cool card


----------



## DayKnight (Nov 13, 2014)

OCD kicks in...

Unorganized wiring= 10 outa 10.


----------



## Jborg (Nov 13, 2014)

and?

u want to see unorganized, i can turn around and take a pic of my room.


----------



## Aquinus (Nov 13, 2014)

DayKnight said:


> OCD kicks in...
> 
> Unorganized wiring= 10 outa 10.


Someone is being a smart ass. 


Jborg said:


> and?
> 
> u want to see unorganized, i can turn around and take a pic of my room.


I think the point is that a rats nest of wires is going to obstruct airflow, not to mention it's a pain to make changes to. You should put more time into managing wires considering you did get a modular power supply and have a case with room behind the motherboard tray.


----------



## puma99dk| (Nov 13, 2014)

in my desktop MSI GeForce GTX 970 Gaming 4gb.
in my laptop Nvidia GeForce GTX 860M 2gb GDDR5 (Samsung).


----------



## Jborg (Nov 13, 2014)

Aquinus said:


> Someone is being a smart ass.
> 
> I think the point is that a rats nest of wires is going to obstruct airflow, not to mention it's a pain to make changes to. You should put more time into managing wires considering you did get a modular power supply and have a case with room behind the motherboard tray.


 
I understand.

Just really haven't got to it yet. However that is a good point with the air flow.


----------



## Tsukiyomi91 (Nov 13, 2014)

Using a Leadtek Winfast GTX760 OC 2GB VGA Card. Might get their GTX970 OC 4GD5 Hurricane Edition as an upgrade by next year.


----------



## Devon68 (Nov 13, 2014)

> Just really haven't got to it yet. However that is a good point with the air flow.


Don't even sweat it. Your mess of the cables is not something that would make any difference. Even if you had a super cable management the difference would be 1 degree lower at best.


----------



## puma99dk| (Nov 13, 2014)

Devon68 said:


> Don't even sweat it. Your mess of the cables is not something that would make any difference. Even if you had a super cable management the difference would be 1 degree lower at best.



that's really really depends on your cooling solution too, bcs if your cables are like a wall then it will make more then 1 degree difference, but a single or some wires depending again on the width of them don't make much difference in temps...


----------



## Jborg (Nov 13, 2014)

puma99dk| said:


> that's really really depends on your cooling solution too, bcs if your cables are like a wall then it will make more then 1 degree difference, but a single or some wires depending again on the width of them don't make much difference in temps...


 
Yeah, I am going to organize it a bit better. Honestly tho I just swapped to this 212 EVO and temps under load are 25c cooler. Temps really arent a major issue. However it certainly wont hurt. (Been putting it off anyway)


----------



## Kursah (Nov 13, 2014)

Devon68 said:


> Don't even sweat it. Your mess of the cables is not something that would make any difference. Even if you had a super cable management the difference would be 1 degree lower at best.



There is some truth to this in the current form, without a bunch of dust/fur/cig smoke buildup. After a few months to a year or years, it could very well lead to a several degree or more difference when those obstructions become larger obstructions due to buildup. Without knowing how regularly jborg cleans the case out, this could make a big difference in time.

@Jborg 

Cable management is a good skill to have as a system builder and everyone has their own way of doing it, my ultimate goal is serviceability, then airflow, then looks. Nothing is more annoying than having to swap out parts in a system that someone did such a clean cable mgt job on that needs all the zip ties cut away and half the cables un-wrangled to be able to finish the job and wasting more time doing that than replacing the part...all for the sake of looks.

The flip side is when cables are laid out like that, in a rat's nest so-to-speak, doesn't make serviceability any better either. Finding that middle ground makes it easy...what you're willing to settle with and clean will work fine for you. If you keep your system dust free...that nest wont' be a big issue...if you don't, it will eventually heat things up...probably would be years before fans would seize and components would overheat though. Nice system you have @Jborg I'd like to see it with a little cable management performed, and you'll be proud of the results.


----------



## Jborg (Nov 13, 2014)

I am definitely going to give it a shot. When I was taking the picture I kinda expected to get a little flak regarding the wires haha.

I recently just put this system together as well, so like I said, just have not gotten to it yet.

Also - the way this system was built was odd to, required alot of dis-assembling because I upgraded 1 thing after another, til everything was new besides the hard drive and DVD drive.

At first, I just purchased the new 8350... was running an ASRock 970 Extreme 4 then.
Then purchased this new Crucial RAM...
Then purchased the GTX 970....

Computer was running well on the 970 Extreme 4 board, but then soon learned it technically did not support the 8350's 8 cores fully due to the power phases.

So I upgraded to this Sabertooth board, and here I am now. It took a few days to tweak the new board to get my games running how I wanted. But overall... great new system.


----------



## MightyMission (Nov 13, 2014)

Watercooled Zotac GTX 680 2GB running at 1333/7048, it's been enough for the last 2 years or so, though I've not played AC Unity yet...


----------



## rtwjunkie (Nov 13, 2014)

I'm using an EVGA GTX 780 (reference blower style) that cools terrifically.

Fiance has an EVGA GTX 660Ti, and I use her system sometimes too.

She's expressed a desire to build, so I have a very sweet refurbed MSI GTX 660 TF/OC just waiting till we can get parts together.  I tested it out for about a month, and I am astounded how good the card is!  Phenomenal cooling, the ability to overclock it decently beyond factory, and very quiet.  and to be honest, it handled Crysis 3 with most settings near max, with some high only (and played smoothly), despite that cruddy GeForce Experience saying it didn't meet minimum requirements.


----------



## Jborg (Nov 14, 2014)

MightyMission said:


> Watercooled Zotac GTX 680 2GB running at 1333/7048, it's been enough for the last 2 years or so, though I've not played AC Unity yet...



Heard AC Unity is not optimized well at all. Just a heads up there.

Before: 






After


----------



## rtwjunkie (Nov 14, 2014)

Jborg said:


> Heard AC Unity is not optimized well at all. Just a heads up there.
> 
> Before:
> 
> ...


Awesome job! I think not only will airflow and cooling be a little better, you'll also find there will be fewer places for dust to settle and grow into dust bunnies.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Nov 14, 2014)

Its better, anyway of passing cables from the back plate close to mobo connection points?


FYI Ill soon be using the GPU in my sig (had no os in, just waiting on optical drive)


----------



## chuck216 (Nov 14, 2014)

I've got an MSI R9 270X 2GB Gaming edition.


----------



## DOA (Nov 15, 2014)

Dual Asus 290x DCUOC.
This runs so well for 4K four of my sons friends have had me build them the same system.


----------



## flmatter (Nov 15, 2014)

Sapphire R9 280X Dual X in xfire


----------



## brandonwh64 (Nov 15, 2014)

New addition to the family. EVGA GTX 670 FTW


----------



## T3RM1N4L D0GM4 (Nov 15, 2014)

Asus GTX760 in the Windows rig
Sapphire Radeon HD3850 in the linux rig
Sapphire Radeon HD6850 as backup card, in the closet
GT425M in my notebook


----------



## Hnykill22 (Nov 15, 2014)

Gigabyte AMD 7950  @ 1100/1500...    I use 1680x1050  resolution and no AA so everything i play runs very smooth. im not even planing on upgrading for 1-2 years


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Nov 15, 2014)

Hnykill22 said:


> Gigabyte AMD 7950  @ 1100/1500...    I use 1680x1050  resolution and no AA so everything i play runs very smooth. im not even planing on upgrading for 1-2 years



I'd upgrade monitors before anything else.


----------



## Tatsu (Nov 16, 2014)

Using multiple at the moment and would love an EVGA GTX 980 Classified, but what with Christmas coming up I've other 'priorities'.


----------



## RealNeil (Nov 16, 2014)

I just bought a 4K screen, but not sure how it will affect performance until I get it. I use 1920 X 1080 now, and the new screen is 3840 X 2160. I plan to use it with a pair of R9-280X GPUs in Crossfire, and I have another that I can add if I have to.


----------



## DOA (Nov 16, 2014)

RealNeil, I assume you know you will be using Display Port 1.2 and have to set it up in the monitor input. I missed that step with my 28" Asus 4K and was stuck at 30 Hz for a couple of days. The monitor defaulted to Display Port 1.1 and did not change automatically to the higher version even though the cards and cables could do Display Port 1.2.


----------



## Mindweaver (Nov 16, 2014)

Main gaming rig MSi P.E. GTX680 2gb, laptop GTX670 3gb.


----------



## D1RTYD1Z619 (Nov 16, 2014)

Using two Cyberdine system nueronet graphic processors with dual flux capacitors... yes they are from the future


----------



## Solaris17 (Nov 16, 2014)

D1RTYD1Z619 said:


> Using two Cyberdine system nueronet graphic processors with dual flux compositors... yes they are from the future



Its a good thing you got dual compensators because the idle to load power draw is huge.


----------



## RealNeil (Nov 16, 2014)

DOA said:


> RealNeil, I assume you know you will be using Display Port 1.2 and have to set it up in the monitor input. I missed that step with my 28" Asus 4K and was stuck at 30 Hz for a couple of days. The monitor defaulted to Display Port 1.1 and did not change automatically to the higher version even though the cards and cables could do Display Port 1.2.



No, I didn't know that, and I thank you for mentioning it. This is my first 4K screen.


----------



## 15th Warlock (Nov 16, 2014)

Solaris17 said:


> Its a good thing you got dual compensators because the idle to load power draw is huge.



1.21 Gigawatts I heard... never mind, wrong reference, he's using flux "compositors" not capacitors 

I'm running a lot of video cards at the moment, they are listed in my sig


----------



## Hnykill22 (Nov 16, 2014)

MxPhenom 216 said:


> I'd upgrade monitors before anything else.


I have a BenQ XL 2411T 144Hz with Lighboost...  i dont need another monitor. i mostly play FPS games and this is a perfect setup for me at the moment


----------



## adulaamin (Nov 16, 2014)

I'm using a reference Zotac 780TI. Not tempted to upgrade the video card yet coz it's more than enough for 1080p. I'll upgrade to a higher res monitor while waiting for 20nm or 16nm GPUs.


----------



## blacktruckryder (Nov 17, 2014)

My gaming rig has an Asus Strix gtx970. My son is using an XFX 5850.


----------



## AhokZYashA (Nov 17, 2014)

9600GT 512MB GDDR3
and GT750M 2GB GDDR5


----------



## BUFDUP (Nov 17, 2014)

I'm currently running 2 x MSI GTX 770 Lightnings SLI under water.

I've bought 2 GTX 980's, 2 water blocks from EKWB and 2 backplates.

Gonna put them in soon, too lazy atm lol

Also in my HTPC i have a GTX 760 Hawk

GTX 560, GTX 560ti x 2 (Standard and SuperOC) as spares.


----------



## Kissamies (Nov 17, 2014)

Gigabyte Radeon R9 280 OC Windforce 3X with slight manual overclocks. The best card which I've had for now, before this I had Sapphire HD5870 Vapor-X Crossfire and Gigabyte GTX470 SOC.


----------



## BUFDUP (Nov 17, 2014)

GreiverBlade said:


> R9 290 (decided to keep her and not go 970/980)
> R7 240 for my retro workstation until i can find 2*9800GT or a 2nd 8800 Ultra
> and 8800 Ultra (yup i know ... oldie ... but still goodie, it's a Asus R.O.G model i keep for my E8400 build)
> and a spare Powercolor Go!Green HD5450 just in case
> ...


i have 2 x 8800 ultra sitting around at my work lol


----------



## THE_EGG (Nov 17, 2014)

Currently use 2 Gigabyte GTX 970 G1 Gaming cards plus some minor overclocking just for fun. I'm really impressed with how little heat they generate thanks to the efficient Maxwell architecture. This also means a more quiet running PC as well which is great because I don't usually use headphones.

In my laptop I have a GTX 860M (Maxwell) 4GB and I have also overclocked that (I forget by how much).


----------



## STIG_ZA (Nov 17, 2014)

AMD Radeon R9-270X (msi gaming OC 2gb) for desktop

Intel HD graphics  on laptop.....core i5 540M, cpu not bad but that integrated graphics is less than useless.


----------



## ste2425 (Nov 17, 2014)

I'm on my backup HD 2600 XT  sadly my trusty 4850 died. So no gaming for a while


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Nov 17, 2014)

Sli ASUS Strix GTX970's


----------



## Jborg (Nov 17, 2014)

Here's my GTX 970's little baby windforce brother 


I am only assuming (Maybe I should test them out) but is my GTX 650 TI better than this 550TI? I know the 650TI has 2GB GDDR5.... but I like the 550TI looks more haha


----------



## raptori (Nov 17, 2014)

Sadly a couple of GTX680, they can't do well now days with all these console ports .


----------



## BUFDUP (Nov 18, 2014)

raptori said:


> Sadly a couple of GTX680, they can't do well now days with all these console ports .


nothing to do with ur 680's not out fault some console ports are unoptimized pos, and u still have heaps of gpu grunt.
my system is similar to urs, same cpu, same mobo and my 770s are pretty much exactly the same as ur 680's. i have no problems with game at 1440p. if i had 4gb vram... i wouldnt have bothered to buy 2 x 980s


----------



## Kissamies (Nov 19, 2014)

Jborg said:


> Here's my GTX 970's little baby windforce brother
> 
> 
> I am only assuming (Maybe I should test them out) but is my GTX 650 TI better than this 550TI? I know the 650TI has 2GB GDDR5.... but I like the 550TI looks more haha


GTX650Ti is far better than 550Ti.


----------



## Ronnyv1 (Nov 19, 2014)

Gave my EVGA 660 SC over to my brother while i save for my 980, using a dinky little Sapphire HD7750 LP


----------



## D1RTYD1Z619 (Nov 19, 2014)

raptori said:


> Sadly a couple of GTX680, they can't do well now days with all these console ports .


 I hear ya. I got 2 also but the 2gb buffer is running out of breath in bf4.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Nov 19, 2014)

Finally on Sapphire 290 VaporX


----------



## MustSeeMelons (Nov 20, 2014)

An ASUS 280X, still thinking upgrading to a 970, but haven't completely decided yet.


----------



## RealNeil (Nov 20, 2014)

MustSeeMelons said:


> An ASUS 280X, still thinking upgrading to a 970, but haven't completely decided yet.



Waiting to buy on a GTX-970 Pair for now. Coil whine issues that some (many) have experienced have kept me from it so far. Does anyone know if any manufacturer has solved this completely?
The 970s seem like such a good deal, but RMAs can be costly and are always a PITA.


----------



## Jborg (Nov 20, 2014)

I have the GTX 970 G1 Gaming and it has given me 0 problems so far. Excellent card for the price.


----------



## BENSON519 (Nov 20, 2014)

I just got a steal on 2 evga 780 classifieds 2 weeks ago!   Love my PC now.  Lol


----------



## de.das.dude (Nov 20, 2014)

erocker said:


> 7660D  APU
> 
> My computer just died last night. Motherboard doesn't want to live anymore. So, I have a 4790K, MSI Z97 Gaming 7 and a GTX 970 on the way.


my motherboard died on the same 12th nov!
ITS THE ILLUMINATI


----------



## 64K (Nov 20, 2014)

de.das.dude said:


> my motherboard died on the same 12th nov!
> ITS THE ILLUMINATI



You're looking for this thread. 

http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/exposing-nvidias-latest-ploy.207304/page-5#post-3196733


----------



## de.das.dude (Nov 20, 2014)

64K said:


> You're looking for this thread.
> 
> http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/exposing-nvidias-latest-ploy.207304/page-5#post-3196733


i have no idea how that is related to what i said? then again its past midnight and i have no idea about anything except sexy times and DOTA 2


----------



## 64K (Nov 20, 2014)

de.das.dude said:


> i have no idea how that is related to what i said? then again its past midnight and i have no idea about anything except sexy times and DOTA 2



That thread is currently the center for plots and conspiracy. Might as well throw the Illuminati in the mix too.


----------



## Jborg (Nov 28, 2014)

What to do...


----------



## bubbleawsome (Dec 3, 2014)

Finally got my replacement 280x in. The WFx3 is a sweet cooler.


----------



## RealNeil (Dec 3, 2014)

Three fans should do it well. My Sapphire Toxic 280X has three fans too. It stays nice and cool, even though it's in a tiny HTCP case with minimal airflow.


----------



## NormanStokes (Dec 4, 2014)

I am using AMD's 8GB Radeon R9 290X. This provides a great performance at high resolution.


----------



## The N (Dec 4, 2014)

currently using sapphire 7950, its a beats GPU. 

max stabled benching overclock @1220/1700mhz.  AMD at its BEST, More OC, Increase Performance.


----------



## rmbdeivis (Dec 21, 2014)

Jborg said:


> EVGA 550 ti (I think its EVGA) sitting around somewhere, also an EVGA 650 ti in my other computer.
> 
> Current:  Gigabyte GTX 970 G1 Gaming Windforce edition @ Core clock  1328Mhz, Memory Clock @ 1840Mhz, Boost @ 1479Mhz. Really cool card


Hi, I have a very familiar set-up.  corsar 300r case, asus sabertooth mobo and now bought gtx 970 windforce and am waiting to receive it. when I look at it I see that gpu will need to go over usb 3 on mobo. how did you solve that? did you just disconect it?


----------



## TRWOV (Dec 21, 2014)

HD8400 (Athlon 5350) - everyday rig
Powercolor 7970 Vortex II - gaming rig
Asus DCU 7850 - racing games rig w/wheel and everything
HD7950 - HTPC/steambox
HIS HD3850 IceQ 3 Turbo AGP - XP rig for my old disc based games (Scarface, Beyond Good and Evil, Dreamfall, etc)

I have others but the systems are in storage:
HIS HD4670 IceQ AGP
Geforce 7950GT AGP
Sapphire HD3850 AGP
3dfx Voodoo 5500 AGP


----------



## Jborg (Dec 21, 2014)

rmbdeivis said:


> Hi, I have a very familiar set-up.  corsar 300r case, asus sabertooth mobo and now bought gtx 970 windforce and am waiting to receive it. when I look at it I see that gpu will need to go over usb 3 on mobo. how did you solve that? did you just disconect it?


Are you referring the toe SATA ports on the mobo?

If so yes, the GFX card does go over the Sata ports on the MOBO, but I just plugged in the  SATA cables before I put the 970 in. 

-Btw I am swapping cases here soon to a NZXT H440.


----------



## overclocker (Dec 21, 2014)

AMD 7970 2GB 850 core 1200 mem on a alienware laptop


----------



## Ebo (Dec 21, 2014)

have a R9 290 tri-x OC from Sapphire, it can do all i want in games


----------



## Bo$$ (Dec 21, 2014)

GTX780 Phantom GLH


----------



## FireFox (Dec 21, 2014)

2 x Evga GEFORCE GTX 770 SUPERCLOCKED ACX 4GB.


----------



## rmbdeivis (Dec 22, 2014)

Jborg said:


> Are you referring the toe SATA ports on the mobo?
> 
> If so yes, the GFX card does go over the Sata ports on the MOBO, but I just plugged in the  SATA cables before I put the 970 in.
> 
> -Btw I am swapping cases here soon to a NZXT H440.









 im refering to front usb 3.0 header. Plug is sticking out about 2 centimetres. Do you use it on your case?


----------



## Jetster (Dec 22, 2014)

EVGA GTX 780 SC ACX


----------



## manny167 (Dec 22, 2014)

Gigabyte GTX 970 G1 Gaming 4GB


----------



## Jborg (Dec 22, 2014)

rmbdeivis said:


> im refering to front usb 3.0 header. Plug is sticking out about 2 centimetres. Do you use it on your case?


 
Yeah after I thought about this I realized I kinda derped.


I don't use the USB 3 plug-in from the case due to the fact the cable was messed up from my last MOBO and it would not fit into this one.

What I have done though in preperation for a case swap is move my Video card down a PCE-E slot in order to reveal the Single Slot plug in on the mobo, along with the USB 3 header I will be using in my next case.


----------



## rmbdeivis (Dec 22, 2014)

So it goes over the usb 3 if you use it on the top slot? Thats bit stupid:/  i will need to look for low profile usb 3 header or something...


----------



## Laurijan (Dec 22, 2014)

Sapphire Toxic R9 280X 3GB with Virtu MVP with Intel HD4000


----------



## micropage7 (Dec 22, 2014)

Blue-Knight said:


> I'm still using my 6 years old 9500 GT.
> 
> I bought it on Jan 2009 for $135 USD.
> 
> No plans to buy a new graphics card any time soon.



yeah so do i
i may buy mid range card that offer better performance/watt ratio
but for now im pretty fine with my current card


----------



## LiveOrDie (Dec 22, 2014)

2x EVGA SC 780Ti with EK waterblocks waiting out for nvidia next performance release.


----------



## BUFDUP (Dec 31, 2014)

I upgraded from  MSI 770 Lightning SLI under H2O to Gigabyte Reference GTX 980 SLI under H20

Here are some pics


----------



## Doc41 (Dec 31, 2014)

ASUS GTX780 DCII OC
and a spare EVGA 9800GT/Sapphire X1600 pro


----------



## RealNeil (Dec 31, 2014)

BUFDUP said:


> I upgraded from  MSI 770 Lightning SLI under H2O to Gigabyte Reference GTX 980 SLI under H20
> 
> Here are some pics




Absolutely fantastic. I'll bet you get some very nice Heaven benchmark scores.


----------



## BUFDUP (Jan 1, 2015)

RealNeil said:


> Absolutely fantastic. I'll bet you get some very nice Heaven benchmark scores.


What do u think? i dont really use heaven but here ya go dude.

3930k @ 4.7Ghz 1.39v
Ref GTX 980 SLI @ 1541/8000, 1.25v, 1.23v






Firestrike: 21397

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/5307615?

3930K @ 4.7Ghz 1.39v
Ref GTX 980 SLI 1541/8000, 1.25v, 1.23v


----------



## GhostRyder (Jan 1, 2015)

3x PowerColor R9 290X reference under EK water blocks.


----------



## gigantor21 (Jan 1, 2015)

A Gigabyte 7870. Hoping to upgrade soon, budget permitting.


----------



## RealNeil (Jan 1, 2015)

BUFDUP said:


> What do u think? i dont really use heaven but here ya go dude.
> 
> 3930k @ 4.7Ghz 1.39v
> Ref GTX 980 SLI @ 1541/8000, 1.25v, 1.23v
> ...




Yep, that's a good score as I see it,.............


----------



## fusionblu (Jan 3, 2015)

Still using my Gigabyte GTX Titan from when I first brought it at first release and it still runs well.
It functions even better with newer Z97 system I upgrade to a while ago from my older Z68 system last year.

Despite almost two years already my Titan is still outputting good performance and I can easily keep with it in my system for another year before upgrading to something better.


----------



## Tomgang (Jan 3, 2015)

right now Zotax GTX 660 TI in SLI but very soon 2 GTX 970 in sli


----------



## n3rdf1ght3r (Jan 3, 2015)

still running a 6950 (unlocked to 6970) and a GTX 570 on my main rigs. 550m, 750m on my laptops


----------



## Grimm (Jan 3, 2015)

Well im not using it at the moment.1 More day and ill have it 280x Vapor 3Gb


----------



## eidairaman1 (Jan 3, 2015)

rmbdeivis said:


> im refering to front usb 3.0 header. Plug is sticking out about 2 centimetres. Do you use it on your case?



Gpus dont overlap that port. Just plug in your usb 3.0 fp connectors.


----------

